# Good for calm bay?



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

Just bought a 10'6" Future Beach fishing kayak from Dicks.
I was wondering if anyone else has this model and do they bay fish with it?


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Does it float? If so, go fish!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Swampbanshee,

I have not used one but it looks like you should be able to fish the bay with it. Calm is always better no matter what you are in! Load it up and give it a paddle! Always wear your pfd and go with a buddy especially on your first trip. Hope you have a blast and catch a bunch of fish!!

R/D


----------



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys,
So far I've kept to the sweet water maybe next year I'll try the bay.


----------

